# Triple 8 Reptiles



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

Just trying to find out where exactly 888 are. The invoice I have from them from a recent order says they're in Huntingdon, yet when you go onto their website to check out their opening times it says Woodford Halse, Daventry.

I'm confuzzled :bash:


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

They were in ramsey, but their shop has closed and they are now all online I think


----------



## chris83 (Mar 28, 2009)

They are not in huntingdon i went there at the weekend to find a boarded up shop with a sprayed on sign saying order online. I wasnt happy as the website says they have a shop!


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

why would you go there? hahaha


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Indeed. I used to know this couple and bought my reptile food from them. Then i boarded my beardies for 1 week. They came home covered in mites and blood!!!!! She claimed they had been fighting but they had lived together for years. They didnt even bother cleaning them up!

Then i heard that they had kept a croc in there shop in appaling conditions and when it died there was a massive hoo har about it.

Marina


----------



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

I thought they were supposed to be pretty good? o__0


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

Vase said:


> I thought they were supposed to be pretty good? o__0


not in my experience


----------



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

Were the animals crap, just the service, or both?

If you dont mind me asking : victory:


----------



## hankasaur (Mar 23, 2009)

Vase said:


> Were the animals crap, just the service, or both?
> 
> If you dont mind me asking : victory:


I get my frozen food from them and it's always delivered quick and packed well : victory:


----------



## Sam'n'Droo (May 31, 2008)

*888..*

We have always used 888 for frozen stuff, and even when we lived in fife it always arrived frozen and well packed. They did have a shop in Ramsey, but it recently closed and I believe is in the process of moving to Daventry, which is where they have a warehouse facility. We have never had a problem with 888, and the inhabitants were always in clean vivs with water and appropriate lighting and heating. Even the little room with the hatchlings at the back was tidy. There are some poor sods kept in shops I have been in recently that dont even have water, or the right kind of heat or even guards to protect them..sad. So, as far as rep shops go, and there really arent enough, 888 was still better than alot of them out there! : victory:

Sam n Drew


----------



## richardeb (Dec 27, 2010)

*Triple 8 update*

Some mixed opinion back in 2009!

Just wondered whether anyone has any more recent feedback to offer - favourable or otherwise - as I'm considering ordering from them.

Thanks


----------



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

*Triple 8 Reptiles / 888 Reptiles*

After reading a few 'reviews' about this place, just thought I would add my bit after having recently ordered from them.....

I phoned them on the Thursday, and asked the assistant if they had male and female green anoles in as I would like to purchase one of each....

The assistant 'checked' for me and advised me that they did.
I paid for the anoles and arranged a delivery date the following Tuesday as I was off work that day.

I then received a call on the Monday advising me they'd checked the weather forecast in the morning and it was too cold for them to send the lizards out as the night time temperature was going to be below 5 degrees.....

I checked on the met office website at 1330pm after the phone call and was a bit confused as it seemed fine to me.....










We then rescheduled for the Wednesday delivery as the night time temperatures would have improved

I then received a call on the Tuesday :gasp:
Sorry, but we have no females in stock, they were due to come in today, but haven't, but they'll definately be in tomorrow.

We then re-arranged delivery for Thursday and......










......They arrived this morning.

They are both in amazing condition, was very well packaged, with enough heat packs in there to warm my house :lol2:

Despite the mix up with the stock and the rescheduling of the delivery days, all I can say is the man and lady on the phone were very pleasant, very helpful and I would definately shop there again,and probably will do very soon (unless they refuse to serve me) :2thumb:

EXCELLENT COMPANY, EXCELLENT SERVICE, VERY POLITE :no1:


----------

